# super cyclone HUDHUD to lash coastal A.P. at Vishakapatnam



## kg11sgbg (Oct 11, 2014)

Super cyclone HUDHUD to bang at Vishakapatnam tomorrow morning.

Praying to GOD for safety of people and livestock. But extensive damages will occur.

Source : HUDHUD


----------



## Minion (Oct 11, 2014)

I live in odisha so i am bit worried.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 11, 2014)

Minion said:


> I live in odisha so i am bit worried.


Where do you stay?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 11, 2014)

praying for everyone's safety & well-being....


----------



## srkmish (Oct 11, 2014)

Minion said:


> I live in odisha so i am bit worried.



Worried about what. I live in bhubaneswar too. Last year phailin created such a hoopla but nothing happened except for electricity down for 2 days. That's what im most worried about.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 11, 2014)

^Exactly, again we have to endure this


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 11, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Worried about what. I live in bhubaneswar too. Last year phailin created such a hoopla but nothing happened except for electricity down for 2 days. That's what im most worried about.


Yes, your State Govt. assisted and co-ordinated by National Disaster Management ,along with Govt. of India(Central) is fully prepared. It seems according to meterologists,that the impact will be severe on Vishakapatnam.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> ^Exactly, again we have to endure this


No my Friend,praying to GOD. May be you all at Odisha will receive heavy rainfalls. Still be careful and take care.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 11, 2014)

Update : Till now scanty rainfalls in Kendrapara, Bhubaneswar, Cuttack. Lets see what brings tomorrow.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 12, 2014)

Every time a cyclone comes I heavily wish to see it, and not for once it comes here. Each time it goes to Odisha. [Strike]You people are lucky  [/Strike]


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 12, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Every time a cyclone comes I heavily wish to see it, and not for once it comes here. Each time it goes to Odisha. You people are lucky



Do you have any ideas how many lives are lost in that ? I dont care if your comment was to be taken lightly or sarcasm but someone had to say it.. Making fun on a forum is okay, but , you just crossed the line


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 12, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Do you have any ideas how many lives are lost in that ? I dont care if your comment was to be taken lightly or sarcasm but someone had to say it.. Making fun on a forum is okay, but , you just crossed the line


And sometimes people just get it the wrong way, or want to. Don't exaggerate the matter.

Everyone knows how much loss a natural calamity does! I meant a totally different thing, from a totally different perspective! Jeez!!


----------



## icebags (Oct 12, 2014)

super cyclones @ bay of bengal nowadays seem to have become an yearly event. what is it's current status ?


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 12, 2014)

As per news it's taking a rather huge shape at 150-180 km/h and will hit coastal areas of Odisha, and slightly affect W.B too, but main affected area will be Visakhapattanam (pardon spelling mistake).

India evacuates 150,000 as cyclone Hudhud intensifies | Reuters


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 12, 2014)

is it likely to affect regions in and around kolkata(in west bengal) as well?


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 12, 2014)

No, that's why I am sad. I mean slight disturbance might occur, but nothing major. If it did occur here the damages will be way, way less than where it's targeted to affect. Only slight loss will be of CESC's


----------



## Minion (Oct 12, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Where do you stay?



I live in Puri.

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> Worried about what. I live in bhubaneswar too. Last year phailin created such a hoopla but nothing happened except for electricity down for 2 days. That's what im most worried about.



Same here too.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 12, 2014)

Minion said:


> I live in Puri.



U work in Puri? Hows the situation there now.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Oct 12, 2014)

HUDHUD will cross over to land in the afternoon over Visakhapatnam and head towards Nagpur as per latest weather reports.Its effect will be over the land for another 12 hours.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 12, 2014)

Minion said:


> I live in Puri.



Friend take care of yourself and Family.

Pray to Lord Jagannath, HE will save all of you.
Remember 1999,super cyclone? Puri bore the wrath, but was not devasted ,problem was of aftermath...shortage of food,water. Miscreants and some common people went for a looting spree not for MONEY but for FOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -



ashis_lakra said:


> Update : Till now scanty rainfalls in Kendrapara, Bhubaneswar, Cuttack. Lets see what brings tomorrow.



I think your locality might get heavy rainfall,not more than that. Even if Hudhud's path crosses your locality, it will become an ordinary depression by that time...it will lose much of its energy/power.


----------



## Minion (Oct 12, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friend take care of yourself and Family.
> 
> Pray to Lord Jagannath, HE will save all of you.
> Remember 1999,super cyclone? Puri bore the wrath, but was not devasted ,problem was of aftermath...shortage of food,water. Miscreants and some common people went for a looting spree not for MONEY but for FOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks buddy.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 12, 2014)

Its over in Bhubaneswar. And this time it was a uneventful affair. The rainfall has subsided and electricity went out for hardly 20 mins.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 13, 2014)

THANK GOD.
Only 6 people died, R.I.P. for the unfortunate souls.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 13, 2014)

True, we just witnessed wind speed of 10-20 kmph and intermittent heavy rainfall lasting not more than 5-10 mins. No damage apart from broken twigs and small branches of trees. No loss of life reported near our region, still 1 casualty has been found in outskirts of kendrapara.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 13, 2014)

VIZAG Airport

*drop.ndtv.com/liveblog/prod/604431/635487862277092731..jpg

*pbs.twimg.com/media/Bzw7dezCIAAltbH.jpg


----------



## Minion (Oct 13, 2014)

srkmish said:


> U work in Puri? Hows the situation there now.



No,My home is in Puri.Nothing happened here


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Oct 13, 2014)

My parents live in Vizag. Dont know how are they now. Cant call them as the network is down there.


----------



## amjath (Oct 13, 2014)

195 Km/hr wind speed is what i have heard from local news 

Feeling s(b)ad for the unfortunate souls 

- - - Updated - - -

Hope [MENTION=63633]prudhivisekhar[/MENTION]'s parents are well too. You can check telephone operator service to know their last location


----------



## mitraark (Oct 13, 2014)

Was in Visakhapatnam last year for 3 months, great city with wonderful beaches and hills and well planned roads. It's  unfortunate they had to face such days. Hopefully damages were minimal and condolences for the people who lost their lives and belongings.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Oct 14, 2014)

amjath said:


> 195 Km/hr wind speed is what i have heard from local news
> 
> Feeling s(b)ad for the unfortunate souls
> 
> ...



Ya. They are fine. Atlast was able to call as Vodafone network is working. But the damage done is huge.


----------

